# this should pep you up



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1942994


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Brilliant but some of the height shots turned my tummy 

Im putting this on my FaceBook :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

locovan said:


> Brilliant but some of the height shots turned my tummy
> Im putting this on my FaceBook :lol:


Risky Mavis.

Aren't you worried about 'pervs' trying to chat you up?

Oh, they are all on here........... mmmmmmmmmmmm.

Ray.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Why do you think Im on facebook ---Sallytrafic is there :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I want to see under that beard--Oh I have :lol:


----------

